# Kenpo Karate Advert



## satans.barber (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey,

I've encoded this for your viewing pleasure (DivX from www.divx.com if you don't have it); it's an old advert from the 70's (I think) with Ed Parker and some of the old Kenpo gang on it. It's the '...and I'm Ed Parker, I teach karate!' one:

http://www.skipton.dsl.pipex.com/ian/advert.divx.avi

Enjoy!

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2004)

Heh. Cool.

Last week I picked up what I assume is a reprint of a 1967 pamphlet by Ed Parker that is entitled Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate: The Basics, Vol. I, by Ed Parker and Tom Gow. The cover picture shows "Left to Right: Kealoha Parker, Ed Parker, Tom Gow". K. Parker holds a knife, threatening E. Parker, who is held by T. Gow. Am I right in guessing that K. Parker is E. Parker and it's just trick photography?


----------



## dcence (Feb 21, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Heh. Cool.
> 
> Last week I picked up what I assume is a reprint of a 1967 pamphlet by Ed Parker that is entitled Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate: The Basics, Vol. I, by Ed Parker and Tom Gow. The cover picture shows "Left to Right: Kealoha Parker, Ed Parker, Tom Gow". K. Parker holds a knife, threatening E. Parker, who is held by T. Gow. Am I right in guessing that K. Parker is E. Parker and it's just trick photography?



Your assumption is correct.  Though Mr. Parker's brother, whose name escapes me at the moment (but I think might be David?), looks a whole lot like him.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2004)

dcence said:
			
		

> Your assumption is correct.  Though Mr. Parker's brother, whose name escapes me at the moment (but I think might be David?), looks a whole lot like him.



Yes, David is correct.. they do look soooooo much alike.   Joe the older Brother looks nothing like him.

The "Basics Booklet" is as Jeff says.... both are Mr. Parker.... the "double"  is referred to as Kealoha (Ed Parkers middle name).

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I've encoded this for your viewing pleasure (DivX from www.divx.com if you don't have it); it's an old advert from the 70's (I think) with Ed Parker and some of the old Kenpo gang on it. It's the '...and I'm Ed Parker, I teach karate!' one:
> 
> ...



This link doesn't work for me... says...

Page not found
The page you are trying to get to was not found at this address.


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> This link doesn't work for me... says...
> 
> Page not found
> The page you are trying to get to was not found at this address.



i just clicked on it, it works fine for me?

Is anyone else having problems?

I'll put it on my home server and PM you an alternate address to try Mr. C...

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2004)

I was able to download it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems?
> I'll put it on my home server and PM you an alternate address to try Mr. C...
> Ian.



Thanks Ian!  How weird.........  I just clicked on it again this morning, and now it works fine!  Who knows!

I have a copy of this on video that I have had for years and years... nice to see it here for those that have never heard or seen Mr. Parker do anything.  A collector piece for sure.

D :asian:


----------



## Rainman (Feb 22, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I've encoded this for your viewing pleasure (DivX from www.divx.com if you don't have it); it's an old advert from the 70's (I think) with Ed Parker and some of the old Kenpo gang on it. It's the '...and I'm Ed Parker, I teach karate!' one:
> 
> ...



That is one place where the mastery of Mr. Parker can be seen.  Check out the accuracy and the zoom ins... been looking at that clip for a few years.

It is in my top 5.  Good job for bringing it to the net!


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2004)

This is the coolest thing I've ever seen. It really makes you feel like your part of a history that stretches far into the ancient past. I also thought it was cool to see the students that were mentioned in the ad. I didn't know Vic Leroux was a salesman. Wow. This was so cool. Thanks for giving us youngins a way to preserve it forever. Does anyone actually known when this was filmed? If it was from the seventies I wasn't even born yet. 

-Rob


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool!!!!!!


----------



## sierra don (Feb 23, 2004)

I have had the opportunity to watch a tape called "A Tribute To Ed Parker" that was filmed at the Boneventure Hotel in Los Angeles and this same film clip was used at the begining of the tribute to him.

Great clip......

sd


----------

